# Tarjeta lavadora LG no enciende!



## julio barrerto (Jun 25, 2015)

cordial saludo: me han traido una tarjeta de lavadora LG. la referencia de la tarjeta es : 6870EC9039A-3  El problema es que no enciende nada, al transformador  le llegan los 110v ac de la red publica. y la salida del transformador salen los 13 v ac. son rectificados y le llegan al regulador de 5 vdc. estos 5 voltios llegan al Microcontrolador (87CH46N-3HF2). en este micro hay varios voltajes en sus pines pero en el resto de la tarjeta no hay voltaje. mi pregunta es: hay alguna manera de como identificar si el micro está dañado? o si hay algún otro elemento que hace que este micro se bloquee?
acá adjunto foto de la tarjeta para que tengan más información y me puedan ayudar.
No se cual es le modelo de la lavadora. (solo se, que es marca LG)
 gracias.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 26, 2015)

Tendrias que tratar de ver con algun osciloscopio si tienes algun tipo de señal tipo pulso en algun pin del micro. Ese tipo de placa son tediosas de repaar debido a la silicona protectora que le ponen.


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 26, 2015)

¿Por que defecto te la llevaron? Es decir, cual es el defecto original?. Algunas tarjetas encienden cuando se cierra la puerta de la lavadora, la cual tiene un switch.


----------



## julio barrerto (Jun 26, 2015)

aquileslor dijo:


> ¿Por que defecto te la llevaron? Es decir, cual es el defecto original?. Algunas tarjetas encienden cuando se cierra la puerta de la lavadora, la cual tiene un switch.



 hola gracias por responder. la trajeron por que se apagó del todo no prende nada!. pero esta lavadora en particular funciona así este con la tapa abierta menos en el ciclo de secado ( centrifucación) ahí si tienes que tener la tapa cerrada. pero como comenté tiene voltaje hasta el micro ( 5v dc  de alimentación.) y de ahí en adelante no hay tensión y como hago para verificar si este está dañado! 
gracias.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 26, 2015)

Repito si contas con algun osciloscopio podras sacar congeturas del micro, con un simple tester se complica a menos que tenga señales de variacion relativamente lenta (1 hz o menores)


----------



## fen2006 (Jun 27, 2015)

una vez repare una que tenia el oscilador de cristal que tenia el encapsulado metálico oxidado. tendrías que probar el pulsador de encendido primero y después el oscilador de cristal


----------



## reparacris (Jun 28, 2015)

Hola,una causa puede ser que tenga algún swicth pulsado,si esto ocurre,no enciende nada.


----------

